# Orbitur cheaper than ASCI



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Good offer for those going to Portugal available from Orbitur Camping.

First buy their passport for €21 or €10 for over 60s which entitles you to 15% reduction on fees. 

But we were told at the campsite that this also entitles you to vouchers for 10 nights (2 people/motohome and electricity) at any of their sites for €100. 

Cannot find any details on their website but she seems certain it is running this year.

Unfortunately we found this out on our 10th and and last night in Portugal having stayed at 3 Orbitur sites at ASCI rates .Evora €16,Capa Caparica €18 and Madalena €16.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, it is running - one of the Orbitur sites at Quarteira tried to sell us it, but we weren't going to be in Portugal another 10 nights, let alone on Orbitur.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*orbitur*

Well I wish the first site we stayed at had tried to sell it to us.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

> Yes, it is running - one of the Orbitur sites at Quarteira tried to sell us it, but we weren't going to be in Portugal another 10 nights, let alone on Orbitur.


Do the 10 nights have to run at the same site and consecutively or can they be used randomly?

Also, do you know if it runs through the peak months (July, August)?

Any further info on this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> > Yes, it is running - one of the Orbitur sites at Quarteira tried to sell us it, but we weren't going to be in Portugal another 10 nights, let alone on Orbitur.
> 
> 
> Do the 10 nights have to run at the same site and consecutively or can they be used randomly?
> ...


Sorry, I don't know. I think the answer to the first question is probably yes - they do call it a passport. But I'd be surprised if it runs in high season.

By the way lots of non Orbitur sites in Portugal are very cheap anyway, and off season charge below ACSI rates already. It's worth getting the Roteiro Campista guide (lots of campsites sell it) which is under €7 and has a discount card in it. Discounts vary, don't apply at all sites, but are typically 10% off.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We carried the Orbitur discount card a few years back. We used to flash it, the ACSI card and our CCI card and the receptionist chose whichever was the cheapest night rate. Often that was the CC card discount. Many European sites give you a discount with the CCI card even in high season - see their website for the lists.

In January and February the Portuguese sites were so empty ( inland anyway) that they would probably have let us stay for a contribution to the tea fund just to relieve the boredom of having no-one to talk to.

G


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Orbitur*

Just asked at reception and you can use the 10 vouchers in any of their sites in any combination.

As you suspected it is not valid for August (July OK) and the passport lasts until the end of the calendar year.

Only valid for motorhome/caravan 2 people and electricity..........kids unless well hidden would be extra I guess.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info, we may use it. Our favourite site in Alentejo, Portugal, charges €8 + metered elec per night, all year. Includes swimming pool and wifi.

It's on the ACSI website, but not in the book. many of those not in the book are the best, and the cheapest.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Portugal sites*

So any tips on where best to search for these sites in Portugal ...............we decided to step out of the ASCI cocoon and arrived at a site after a days drive to find it had been closed for 6 years ..........lovely photos on the website thought


----------

